# الاكتشافات المعلنة فى يونيو 2008



## nonogirl89 (1 يوليو 2008)

اكتشاف الجينة المسببة للخرف المبكر






بيروت: تمكن فريق طبي لبناني من عزل جينة وتحديد مسؤوليتها عن مرض الخرف المبكر بمعزل عن مرض هشاشة العظام مثلما كان شائعاً ومعروفاً في السابق.

واكتشف فريق مختبر علم الوراثة في جامعة القديس يوسف في بيروت, بعد ثلاث سنوات من الأبحاث, أن جينة "تريم2" هي المسؤولة وحدها عن مرض الخرف المبكر.

وأوضحت إليان شويري خوري المسؤولة في مختبر البيولوجيا الجزئية في الجامعة اليسوعية ببيروت, أن دراسة أجريت على عائلة من عشرة أشخاص من بينهم ثلاثة مصابون بداء الخرف في عمر الثلاثين وهو أمر غير عادي لأن الخرف يبدأ عادة في سن الخامسة والستين وما فوق ولا يكون وراثياً، إلا أنه تبين في حالة هؤلاء المرضى أنه وراثي.

وأضافت خوري أنه جرت دراسة الصبغيات الوراثية لكل أفراد العائلة وتحديد المنطقة التي توجد فيها هذه الجينة, وتبين أنها تحتوي على37 جينة للدراسة يمكن أن تتسبب في تقليص القدرات العقلية.

وأوضحت خوري أن الفريق الطبي توصل إلى أن هناك واحدة من هذه الجينات "جينة تريم2 " سبق اكتشافها ووصفها بأنها المسؤولة عن مرض الخرف الذي ترافقه مشاكل في العظم, كما تبين وجود طفرة جديدة أو ما يعرف بالتغير الإحيائي "وهو تغير مفاجىء في الوراثة بسبب تحولات طارئة على الصبغيات" في هذه الجينة.

وأجريت الأبحاث على هذه الجينة للتأكد من كونها المسئولة بمفردها عن الخرف, وهذا ما تحقق عبر تقنيات البيولوجيا الجزئية، وعن أهمية هذا الإكتشاف, تؤكد خوري أنه غير من استراتيجية تشخيص الجينات المسببة للخرف وطريقتها, لأنه في كل مرة سيتم فحص مريض مصاب بالخرف في عمر مبكر سيلجأ الى فحص هذه الجينة للبحث عن الطفرة المسببة للمرض.

وقارن الفريق الطبي اللبناني بين أفراد العائلة الثلاثة المصابين بمرض الخرف مع مرضى آخرين مصابين بخرف وهشاشة العظام في آن واحد, وتبين أن هناك جينة أخرى تتسبب بمرض هشاشة العظام بمعزل عن الخرف.


----------



## nonogirl89 (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى يونيو 2008*

اكتشاف كواكب تشبه الأرض




وجود كواكب شبيهة بالأرض.. فرضيات تحتاج إلى إثبات


واشنطن ـ العرب أونلاين ـ وكالات: قال باحثون اوروبيون انهم اكتشفوا مجموعة تضم "ثلاثة كواكب كبيرة تشبه الأرض" تدور حول نجم قريب كما اكتشفوا نظامين شمسيين آخرين بهما كواكب صغيرة. 

واضافوا ان الاكتشافات التى قدمت فى مؤتمر فى فرنسا تشير الى ان وجود كواكب شبيهة بالأرض قد يكون امرا شائعا جدا. 

وتساءل ميشيل ميور من مرصد جنيف فى سويسرا قائلا "هل كل نجم لديه كواكب.. واذا كان الأمر كذلك.. فكم عددها؟"، واضاف فى بيان "ربما لم نعرف الاجابة بعد لكننا نحقق تقدما هائلا تجاهها". 

وتدور الكواكب الثلاثة حول نجم أصغر قليلا من شمسنا وهو على مسافة 42 سنة ضوئية باتجاه مجموعتى النجوم دورادوس الجنوبية وبيكتور.

والسنة الضوئية هى المسافة التى يمكن للضوء ان يقطعها فى سنة بسرعة 300 الف كيلومتر فى الثانية وتساوى حوالى 9،5 تريليون كيلومتر. 

والكواكب الثلاثة أكبر من الأرض وأحدها يعادل كتلتها 4،2 مرات والآخر اكبر منها بمقدار 6،7 مرات والثالث أكبر منها بمقدار 9،4 مرات. 

وتدور الكواكب حول نجمها بسرعة هائلة ويكمل أحدها الدورة فى اربعة ايام فقط بالمقارنة مع 365 يوما للأرض فى حين يستغرق الثانى عشرة ايام والثالث 20 يوما. 

واستخدم ميور وزملاؤه تلسكوب هاربس "باحث الكواكب عالى الدقة ذو السرعة الاشعاعية" فى مرصد لا سيلا فى شيلى للعثور على الكواكب. 

وتم اكتشاف اكثر من 270 من الكواكب التى تدور حول نجوم خارج النظام الشمسي. وأغلبها كواكب عملاقة تشبه كوكب المشترى أو زحل، والعثور على كواكب أصغر تقترب فى الحجم من الأرض يعتبر أمرا أصعب بدرجة كبيرة. 

ولا يمكن تصوير أى منها مباشرة من مثل تلك المسافات لكن يمكن رصدها بصورة غير مباشرة باستخدام موجات الراديو او القياسات الطيفية كما فى حالة هاربس، ومع دوران الكوكب فانه يسبب ارتعاشة طفيفة فى اضواء النجم يمكن قياسها. 

وقال ستيفان اودلى الذى عمل ايضا فى الدراسة "مع استخدام معدات أكثر دقة مثل مقياس الطيف هاربس، يمكننا الآن اكتشاف كواكب أصغر بأحجام تزيد عن حجم الأرض ما بين مثلين الى عشرة أمثال".

وقال أعضاء الفريق أيضا أنهم اكتشفوا كوكبا يعادل حجم الأرض 7،5 مرات يدور حول النجم اتش.دى 181433 فى 9،5 أيام. وهذا النجم يدور حوله ايضا كوكب يشبه المشترى ويكمل الدورة كل ثلاث سنوات. 

واكتشف نظام شمسى آخر به كوكب يعادل حجم الأرض 22 مرة ويكمل الدورة فى أربعة أيام بالاضافة الى كوكب يشبه زحل يكمل دورته فى ثلاث سنوات. 

وقال ميور "من الواضح ان مثل هذه الكواكب هى مجرد قمة جبل الثلج".

واضاف "يظهر تحليل كل النجوم التى درست بتلسكوب هاربس ان حوالى ثلث النجوم الشبيهة بالشمس لديها اما كواكب كبيرة شبيهة بالأرض وإما نبتون تقل فترات دورته عن 50 يوما".


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى يونيو 2008*

*ميررررسى يا نو نتى على الموضوع وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## totty (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى يونيو 2008*

_ميرسى يا نونو على تعبك يا حبيبتى
موضوع علمى بحت_​


----------



## nonogirl89 (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى يونيو 2008*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميررررسى يا نو نتى على الموضوع وربنا يباركك .​*



ميرسى يادونتى ياحبيبتى على المرور والتشجيع:Love_Letter_Send:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى يونيو 2008*



totty قال:


> _ميرسى يا نونو على تعبك يا حبيبتى
> موضوع علمى بحت_​



ميرسى ياتوتى ياحبيبتى على التشجيع الحلو دة
اة امال ايه علمى بحت
امال هبيع فلفل هنا
هههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (2 يوليو 2008)

*اكتشاف كنيسة بالأردن قد تكون الأقدم عالميا*

اكتشاف كنيسة بالأردن قد تكون الأقدم عالميا​




أعلن أمس علماء آثار أردنيون اكتشاف ما وصفوه بأنها أقدم كنيسة في العالم بمنطقة رحاب التي تقع شمال شرق العاصمة عمان وتبعد عنها حوالي سبعين كلم، وفي موقع يضم ثلاثين كنيسة قديمة بحسب المعنيين الأردنيين.

وقال رئيس مركز رحاب للدراسات الأثرية التابع لوزارة السياحة والآثار عبد القادر الحصان "اكتشفنا ما نعتقد إنها أول كنيسة في العالم ويعود تاريخها إلى الفترة ما بين 33 و70 من القرن الأول الميلادي".

"
الكنيسة المكتشفة التي يعتقد أنها الأقدم تقع داخل كهف منحوت بالصخر وتحت كنيسة أخرى تم اكتشافها
"

وأوضح الحصان أن الكنيسة المكتشفة والتي يعتقد أنها الأقدم تقع داخل كهف منحوت بالصخر وتحت كنيسة أخرى تم اكتشافها، والأخيرة هي كنيسة القديس المظفر جورجيوس  وتاريخها يعود إلى عام 230 ميلادي بحسب النقوش والكتابات المكتشفة.

والجدير بالذكر أن الكهف المنحوت بالصخر والمشار إليه يمتد بطول 12 مترا وعرضه سبعة أمتار، في حين يتراوح ارتفاعه بين 2-2.5 متر.






أما سبب وجود كنيستين بالمكان عينه، فيعلل الحصان ذلك بقوله إن "جماعة مسيحية تضم سبعين شخصا  (الرسل) جاءت في ذلك الوقت من القدس هربا من اضطهاد الرومان ومارست عبادتها بشكل سري بذلك الكهف حيث نحت أفرادها هيكلا (مذبحا) في الصخر باتجاه الشرق، وبعد ذلك صعدوا إلى الأعلى عندما سمح لهم لاحقا ببناء الكنائس".

وقد بدأت الحفريات في الموقع عام 2000 ولا يزال العمل جاريا.

يُشار إلى أن الاعتقاد لا يزال سائدا بأن كنيسة المهد التي بناها الإمبراطور قسطنطين عام 335 م في بيت لحم حيث ولد السيد المسيح  هي أقدم كنائس العالم


----------



## nonogirl89 (2 يوليو 2008)

*اكتشاف نصب تذكاري فرعوني في سوريا*

اكتشاف نصب تذكاري فرعوني في سوريا




دمشق: عثرت دائرة آثار ريف دمشق على نصب بازلتي في قرية ميدعا عبارة عن حجر كان مستخدماً في بناء إحدى زوايا جامع البلدة القديم.

ويقول محمود حمود رئيس دائرة آثار ريف دمشق - كما نقل عنه "تليفزيون الدنيا" السوري قوله - إن هذا النوع من النصب التذكارية شاع استخدامه في عهود فراعنة مصر تخليداً لذكرى معينة.

ومن خلال القراءة الأولية للنص، تبين أنه يؤرخ لعهد الملك رعمسيس الثاني، ويتألف من قسم منحوت في الأعلى تظهر فيه ساق الملك تتجه نحو اليمين وخلفها قدم الإله الشهير آمون، وفي الأسفل قسم مكتوب يتألف من عدة أسطر، يرد فيه اسم الملك "محبوب الإله آمون"، ثم تاريخ كتابة النقش "وهو غير واضح"، وينتهي بذكر بعض العبارات التي تمدح الملك وتمجده، وهي شائعة الاستخدام في مثل هذه النقوش.

يقول المهندس إبراهيم عميري رئيس شعبة المباني في دائرة آثار ريف دمشق: يعتقد أن مصدر هذا النصب التذكاري هو التل الأثري الذي بني عليه الجزء القديم من قرية ميدعا، الذي يضم على الأغلب سوية أثرية تعود لنفس الحقبة، وهو أحد التلال الأثرية المنتشرة في منطقة المرج على أطراف البادية السورية التي تشير إلى العمران الكثيف الذي شهدته خلال العصور القديمة.

ويأتي هذا الاكتشاف ضمن أعمال بعثة المسح الأثري التي تقوم بها دائر آثار ريف دمشق منذ عام 2002، وشملت مختلف مناطق المحافظة كالقلمون ووادي بردى والزبداني وجبل الشيخ ومنطقة الجنوب والغوطة والبادية، وأدت إلى الكشف عن أكثر من مائة موقع أثري جديد في محافظة ريف دمشق تعود لمختلف العصور.


----------



## nonogirl89 (2 يوليو 2008)

*اكتشاف جحور سحالي عاشت منذ 245 مليون عام*

*اكتشاف جحور سحالي عاشت منذ 245 مليون عام​*



واشنطن: عثر علماء أمريكيون علي جحور متحجرة لسحليات عاشت في مناطق القطب الجنوبي منذ حوالي 245 مليون سنة.

وقال البروفسور كريستيان صايدر في جامعة واشنطن الذي أعدّ الدراسة أنه تم العثور علي هذه الجحور في جنوب منطقة فكتوريا لاند في القطب الجنوبي.

وأضاف صايدر إن هذه المرة الاولي التي يكتشف فيها العلماء جحوراً لحيوانات فقارية تدب علي أربع قوائم من ضمنها الثدييات والقوارض في هذه المنطقة.

وقال صايدر وهو عالم فقاريات في متحف بيرك للتاريخ الطبيعي والثقافة في جامعة واشنطن: "لدينا أدلة قوية علي أن هذه الجحور حفرتها حيوانات تعرف طريقة عملها جيداً ولم تكن من عمل سرطانات البحر" .


----------



## nonogirl89 (2 يوليو 2008)

*اكتشاف الجينات المرتبطة بخصوبة النساء*

اكتشاف الجينات المرتبطة بخصوبة النساء​




واشنطن : أعلن علماء أمريكيون أنهم تمكنوا من التعرف على الجينات التي تتعلق بخصوبة النساء؛ مما قد يفتح آفاقا مستقبلية لدراسة أمراض العقم والتوصل لعلاج يحقق رغبة المحرومين من الإنجاب.

وأوضح فريق من جامعة ساوث ويسترن الأمريكية، أن المبايض عند الإناث تخضع لعملية التطور منذ الولادة، حيث تحفظ البويضات في حويصلات خاصة تبقى خاملة لفترة من الزمن ليتم تنشطيها لاحقاً وعلى مراحل وذلك من خلال عملية محددة لم يتمكن المختصون من كشف كامل تفاصيلها حتى الآن، أما عند البلوغ فتبدأ البويضات في الخروج من المبيض لتكون مستعدة لعملية الإخصاب.

وأشار الدكتور دييجو كاستر يلون المختص في علم الأمراض في مركز ساوث ويسترن الطبي في ولاية تكساس الأمريكية، إلى أن هذه الدراسة توفر لنا طريقة لفهم أسباب العقم عند الإناث، وعلى الرغم من أن الدراسة أجريت على إناث الفئران إلا أنها تقدم معلومات قد تفيد في مجال علاج العقم عند البشر؛ وذلك باعتبار أن المبايض عند الفئران والبشر تتشابه في تركيبتها البيولوجية على المستوى الجزيئي.


----------



## nonogirl89 (2 يوليو 2008)

*اكتشاف قد ينقذ حياة الملايين*

الذهب .. أحدث طـرق علاج أمـراض القـلب والسرطان 




القلب .. أغلى ما نملك ، فهو المحرك الأساس ، الذي بنبضه تستمر الحياة ، لكن ما أن يصاب بمشكلة ، حتى يتغير طعم الحياة .. وللمحافظة على صحته وعافيته، اكتشف العلماء أسلوبا علاجيا جديدا يكمن في استخدام الذهب ، قد ينقذ حياة الملايين من الأشخاص الذين يعانون من عجز في القلب. 

وأظهرت الأبحاث الحديثة أن الذهب يستخدم لصناعة أسلاك الجهاز المنظم لضربات القلب والأنابيب الدقيقة التي تغرز في الأوعية الدموية الضعيفة للمصابين بأمراض القلب، وذلك لأنه بالامكان رؤيتها بسهولة عند أخذ صور الأشعة السينية. 

وأشار الدكتور ريتشارد هوليداي من المجلس العالمي للذهب، إلى أن الذهب معدن مقاوم قوي جداً ضد البكتيريا ويستخدم غالباً لعلاج المرضي الأكثر عرضة للالتهابات مثل تلك التي تحدث في الأذن الوسطي. 

وأوضح هوليداي أن الذهب يمكن أن يستخدم لإعداد مستحضرات التجميل ومكافحة البكتيريا والالتهابات الفيروسية. 

وأضاف هوليداي أن مركبات الذهب دخلت في أدوية السرطان، مشيراً إلي أنه علي الرغم من أن أدوية السرطان لا تحتوي جميعها علي هذا المعدن إلا أنه يستخدم في صناعة عدد منها مثل "سيسبلاتين"، مضيفاً بأنه عند حقن المريض بهذا الدواء فانه يساعد في القضاء علي خلايا السرطان ولكنه قد يؤذي أيضاً بعض الخلايا السليمة ويترك عوارض جانبية مثل تساقط الشعر، طبقاً لما ورد "بجريدة الزمان". 

وأكد هوليداي أنه منذ اكتشاف طبيب فرنسي في عام 1929 الخواص المضادة للالتهاب في الذهب استخدمت مركبات من هذا المعدن في بعض الأدوية لمعالجة المصابين بالتهاب "المفاصل الرثياني" وهو مرض روماتيزمي مزمن يصيب غضاريف المفاصل ويمكن أن يؤثر علي الأعضاء الداخلية في الجسم مثل الرئة والقلب والعينين، وأضاف باحثون في جامعة نورث كارولينا الأمريكية أن الذهب يمكن أن يكون مفيداً أيضاً في القضاء علي فيروس "أتش أي في" المسبب لمرض الإيدز وحماية جهاز المناعة في الجسم.


----------



## nonogirl89 (2 يوليو 2008)

*اكتشاف بكتيريا عاشت 120 ألف سنة*

اكتشاف بكتيريا عاشت 120 ألف سنة




واشنطن: اكتشف علماء أمريكيون أنواع صغيرة جداً من البكتيريا عاشت أكثر من 120 ألف سنة داخل جبل جليد جرينلاند.

وأشار الباحثون في جامعة بنسلفانيا إلى أن البكتيريا الذي عثر عليها علي عمق حوالي 3 كم في منتهي الصغر حتي يمكنها أن تمر من خلال مصفاة خاصة بالأحياء المجهرية، ومن بينها تلك المخصصة لتنقية المياه لاستخدامها لدي المرضي المصابين بفشل كلوي.

وأضاف العلماء أن هذا الاكتشاف وغيره من الدراسات المتعلقة بقدرة الكائنات الحية المجهرية علي البقاء حية في درجات حرارة منخفضة أو مرتفعة أو قليلة الأكسجين وغيرها قد تساعد علي الإثبات بأنه يمكن للحياة أن توجد في بيئات مختلفة صعبة علي كوكب الأرض وخارجه.

وتابع العلماء أن البكتيريا الجديدة وتسمي "كريسيوباكتيريوم جرينلاندانسيس" مرتبطة جينياً ببعض أنواع البكتيريا الموجودة في الأسماك والوحل البحري وجذور بعض النباتات، مشيرين إلي أنها تعتبر واحدة من أصل 10 أنواع جديدة نشأت في الجليد القطبي والجبال الجليدية، طبقاً لما ورد بموقع "بي بي سي".

يذكر أن هذا الاكتشاف عرض في بوسطن خلال اجتماع اللجنة الأمريكية لعلم الأحياء المجهرية.


----------



## nonogirl89 (2 يوليو 2008)

*اكتشاف نوع جديد من العناكب بالصين*

اكتشاف نوع جديد من العناكب بالصين




بكين : اكتشف الباحثون الصينيون في الآونة الأخيرة نوعاً جديداً من العناكب في أعماق الجبال لمحمية ليبوماولان الطبيعية الوطنية لمقاطعة قويتشو بجنوب غرب الصين.

وأوضح الباحثون أن هذه العناكب ذات علامات مميزة فالخطوط على ظهرها بيضاء وخضراء وسوداء وصفراء وبنية وحمراء، وهذه الألوان هي أيضاً ألوان الأقنعة التي يستخدمها الممثلون في اوبرا بكين، لذلك اطلق العلماء على هذا النوع الجديد من العناكب اسم "اوبرا بكين".

وأشار العلماء إلى أنهم يجرون المزيد من البحوث على العنكبوت التي طولها 16 ملم وعرضها 6 ملم، طبقاً لما ورد بوكالة الأنباء الصينية "شينخوا".


----------



## nonogirl89 (2 يوليو 2008)

*اكتشاف أول ضوء شهدته السماء قبل حوالي 13 مليار سنة*

اكتشاف أول ضوء شهدته السماء قبل حوالي 13 مليار سنة​


تمكن الفلكيون من اكتشاف ضوء عمره 13 مليار سنة أي في اللحظات الأولى من عمر الكون ، وذلك من خلال تلسكوب "مونا كيا" العملاق الموجود فوق قمة جبل بركان في جزر هاواي الأمريكية. 

فبعد حوالي 14 ليلة من الرصد المتواصل لأبعد مجرات يمكن رؤيتها في الكون يمكن للتلسكوبات الأرضية مشاهدتها ، تم التقاط ضوء صدر عن نجوم قبل حوالي 13 مليار سنة أي عندما كان عمر الكون 550 مليون سنة فقط ، وهو يعتبر من أكثر الاكتشافات الفلكية غرابة حتى الآن ، إذ انه لا توجد نظرية توضح أن الضوء تكون قبل هذه الفترة من عمر الكون ، لان غاز الهيدروجين الذي يشكل الوقود الرئيسي للنجوم التي تبعث الضوء في الكون لم يكن قد تشكل بعد، إن هذا الاكتشاف الأول من نوعه يرد على الملحدين الذين يقولون انه لم تكن للكون بداية وان الكون مخلوق منذ الأزل ، لكن هذا الاكتشاف يبرهن بكل وضوح انه كانت للكون بداية وانه تشكل قبل حوالي 13,7 مليار سنة أرضية ، وهو بذلك اكبر رد علمي جاد على الملحدين. 

ان احدث النظريات التي تتحدث عن نشوء الكون وطورها الفيزيائي الشهير"ستيفن هوكنغ" تؤكد بما لا يدع مجالا للشك بانه كان عبارة عن جسيمات اولية تقع تحت ضغط هائل بحيث لم تكن قادرة على الحركة ، ولم تكن المادة الحالية التي تشكلت منها النجوم والمجرات قد وصلت الى الصفات الحالية ، اي ان الكون لم يكن بصورته الحالية وانما ولد في فترة زمنية محددة وهذا ما تؤكده الارصاد الفلكية والدراسات الفيزيائية الحديثة ، والتي تنفي تماما ان الكون موجود منذ الازل.


----------



## nonogirl89 (2 يوليو 2008)

*طريقة جديدة تساعد على نمو القلب*

طريقة جديدة تساعد على نمو القلب​



طوكيو: توصل علماء باليابان لبروتين يبدو أنه يساعد في بناء قلب سليم، وذلك من خلال دراسة مبدئية أُجريت على الضفادع.

وشرح العلماء في الدراسة التي نشرت بدورية نيتشر الطبية، كيف تمكنوا من إزالة البروتين "اي جياف بي بي -4" من فرخ الضفدع بعد تكون القلب.

وقال ايسي كومورو الباحث بكلية الطب في جامعة تشيبا اليابانية: " بعد نزع الجزيء تضاءلت قلوب الضفادع أكثر وأكثر إلى أن اختفت في النهاية.. آمل أن نستطيع استغلال الجزيء لتجديد القلب بعد التعرض لقصور في القلب لدى البشر."

والقلب هو أول عضو يتكون في المراحل الاولى من تطور الجنين البشري وأي اختلال في هذه العملية قد ينجم عنها أمراض قلبية منذ الولادة.


----------



## nonogirl89 (2 يوليو 2008)

*اكتشاف الجينات المسؤولة عن حجم الجسم*

اكتشاف الجينات المسؤولة عن حجم الجسم​



واشنطن: اكتشف علماء ألمان وأميركيون 10 جينات جديدة لها علاقة بالنمو، مما قد يفسر سبب اختلاف أحجام الأجسام والطول عند البشر.

شملت الدراسة، التي أعدها مركز هلمولتز في ميونيخ في ألمانيا عن تأثير العوامل الوراثية، على حجم الإنسان 26 ألف شخص، وأضاف العلماء أنه باكتشاف الجينات العشر الجديدة يصل عدد ''جينات الطول'' إلى .26

وتابع العلماء أن الكثير من الجينات تؤثر على نمو الإنسان وطوله هو أمر لم يكن معروفاً من قبل، مشيرين إلى أن هذه الدراسة قد تسلط الضوء على المشكلات الوراثية التي يعاني منها بعض المرضي، وخصوصاً تلك المتعلقة بنمو العظام.

أشرف على عملية التنسيق في إعداد هذه الدراسة التي سوف تنشر في مجلة ''نايتشر''، البروفيسور جيليومي ليتري، وشارك فيها البروفيسور جول هيرشهورن وكلاهما يعملان في معهد ماساشوستس للتكنولوجيا في جامعة هارفارد الأميركية. (واشنطن ـ الوكالات)


----------



## nonogirl89 (2 يوليو 2008)

*إكتشاف علاج جديد للملاريا*

إكتشاف علاج جديد للملاريا




أعلن باحثون دنماركيون وأميركيون أنهم اكتشفوا طريقة لمهاجمة الملاريا عن طريق القضاﺀ على جين يساعد طفيليات الملاريا على التكاثر داخل البعوض. ويسمح الجين الذي لم تكن وظيفته معروفة من قبل للطفيل بتكوين جسم يشبه البيضة يفرخ طفيليات جديدة تنقل العدوى. ونشر الباحثون دراستهم في دورية الأكاديمية الوطنية للعلوم. وقال دان كلاركي خبير الفسيولوجيا في جامعة كوبنهاغن رئيس فريق البحث الذي أعد الدراسة أنه "عندما يستأصل الجين ترى على الطفيل مدى تأثير افتقاده".

ودرس الباحثون طفيل ملاريا في الفئران يشبه النوع الذي يستهدف البشر.
وتصيب الملاريا ما بين 300 مليون شخص و500 مليون كل عام غالبيتهم في افريقيا. ويقتل المرض قرابة مليون شخص كل عام بينهم طفل كل 30 ثانية. ويصعب علاج الملاريا لأن دائرة حياتها المعقدة تسمح للطفيل بتجنب الادوية والامصال.

وتعيش الطفيليات الصغيرة وتتكاثر داخل البعوض التي تنشرها عندما تلدغ الانسان أو الحيوان. وأصبح المرض مقاوما للعديد من الأدوية وتباطأت جهود انتاج مصل للوقاية منه.


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى يونيو 2008*

معلومات مفيدة جدا 
دا اجمل موضوع عملتية يا نونو جيرل 


Your Topics Is Perfect Go Ahead


----------



## nonogirl89 (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى يونيو 2008*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> معلومات مفيدة جدا
> دا اجمل موضوع عملتية يا نونو جيرل
> 
> 
> Your Topics Is Perfect Go Ahead



ميرسى جدا يا اكستريم على التشجيع الجميل جدا جدا جدا دة
بس على فكرة بقى لسه فى كمان باقى للموضوع 
فيك نَفَس تقرا ولا لأ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t9:
ربنا معاك​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى يونيو 2008*



> فيك نَفَس تقرا ولا لأ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



   Indeed


----------



## nonogirl89 (4 يوليو 2008)

*اكتشاف جليد على سطح المريخ*

اكتشاف جليد على سطح المريخ





السبت 21 يونيو 2008 00:32 GMT
بي بي سي - العربيه
وجد مسبار المريخ "فينكس" التابع لوكالة الفضاء الامريكية ناسا أدلة واضحة على وجود جليد على سطح المريخ. 

وقد اختفت قطع من مادة بيضاء اكتشفتها الآلة لدى الحفر خلال اربعة ايام مريخية، مما يدل على انها تبخرت بعدما كشف عنها. 

كما اصطدم ذراع فينكس مادة صلبة على نفس العمق في مكان غير بعيد. 

وكانت مركبة ناسا قد هبطت بنجاح الشهر الماضي في القطب الشمالي للمريخ بحثا عن مياه ولتقييم امكانية وجود حياة على الكوكب. 

وقالت ناسا مساء الخميس ان قطعا صغيرة من مادة بيضاء اختفت من داخل أخدود صورته المركبة عند الحفر في وقت سابق من هذا الاسبوع. 

وأكد بيتر سميث من جامعة أريزونا ان الامر يتعلق بجليد بالتأكيد، وقال ان "تلك القطع الصغيرة اختفت تماما خلال بضعة أيام، وهو دليل دامغ على انه جليد. 

واضاف سميث: "هناك من قال: ماذا ان كانت المادة ملحا؟ جوابي ان الملح لا يحدث له ذلك." 

ويثير موضوع وجود المياه على سطح المريخ جدلا في أوساط العلماء، حيث قدم بعضهم أدلة قوية على وجود مخزونات كبيرة منها عند قطبي الكوكب. 

ووجود المياه من عدمه سيجيب على ما اذا كانت الحياة تواجدت على سطح المريخ. 

وتطلب وصول المجس الذي كلف ناسا 420 مليون دولار من الارض إلى المريخ عشرة اشهر.


----------



## nonogirl89 (4 يوليو 2008)

*اكتشاف متفجرات جديدة فائقة القوة لا تلوث البيئة*

اكتشاف متفجرات جديدة فائقة القوة لا تلوث البيئة ​

هامبورغ - أرنست جيل
سيكون هناك قريباً جيل جديد من المتفجرات التقليدية ذات القوة التفجيرية الفائقة تتميز بالقدرة علي خفض مخاطر التفجير العرضي وتلوث البيئة، وذلك حسبما أفاد طاقم من الباحثين الألمان.

ويقول الباحثون من جامعة لودفيغ ماكسيميليان ميونيخ، إن المتفجرات الجديدة أكثر أماناً في نقلها من مادة «تي أن تي» وتنبعث منها سموم أقل في البيئة، ناهيك عن أنها أقوى من ناحية الطاقة التفجيرية.

وعثر الباحثون على المادة البديلة لمادة «تي أن تي» في نوع من المواد التي تم اكتشافها أخيراً يطلق عليها اسم تيترازولس. وتستمد هذه المواد معظم طاقتها التفجيرية من النيتروجين بدلاً من الكربون مثلما يحدث في مادة «تي أن تي» والمواد الأخرى.

ومن المقرر أن تنشر دراستهم الخاصة بالمواد المتفجرة الصديقة للبيئة في عدد صحيفة «كيمسترى اوف ماتريال» الذي يصدر في الرابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري.

وفي الدراسة الجديدة، أشار طوماس أم. كلابوتيك وكارليس ميرون ساسباتى إلى أن المتفجرات التقليدية مثل «تي أن تي» و»ار دي اكس» و»اتش ام اكس» التي تستخدم على نطاق واسع في الأسلحة، غنية بالكربون وتنتج غازات سامة عند اشتعالها.

وبالإضافة إلى تلويث البيئة، فإن هذه المواد أكثر تأثراً بالاهتزاز والاصطدام مثل الارتطام الشديد والشرر الكهربائية، ما يجعل التعامل معها محفوفاً بالمخاطر.

وللعثور على متفجرات أكثر أماناً وأكثر صداقة للبيئة، حدد كلابوتيك وساباتي مادتين واعدتين من التيترازوليس وهما «اتش بي تي» و»جي 2 زد تي».

وطور الباحثون «قنابل» صغيرة من هذه المواد وقاموا بتفجيرها في المختبر. ويقول الباحثون إن هذه المواد كانت أقل تأثراً بالاصطدام بالأشياء من المتفجرات التقليدية وانبعثت منها مواد سامة أقل عند احتراقها.

ويقول كلابوتك، وهو كيمائي في جامعة ميونيخ في ألمانيا إنه بعد ما تم تفجير القنابل في المختبر، أثبتت مادة «جى 2 زد تي» أن قوتها التفجيرية تفوق مادة «تي أن تي» وأن مادة «اتش بي تي» أقوى من مادة «تي أن تي» وتماثل مادة «ار دي اكس».


----------



## nonogirl89 (4 يوليو 2008)

*اكتشاف مدينة في المكسيك يزيد عمرها على 2300 عام*

اكتشاف مدينة في المكسيك يزيد عمرها على 2300 عام​

مكسيكو سيتي ـ د ب أ: اكتشف علماء آثار مكسيكيون اطلال مدينة قديمة يزيد عمرها على 2300 عام في شبه جزيرة يوكتان. وقال العالم اجوستين بينا كاستيلو أمس الأول ان الخبراء يرجحون ان تكون هذه المدينة هي الاقدم في تاريخ ولاية يوكتان المكسيكية وانها اقدم من مدينة شيشان اتزا الاثرية المعروفة. وتقع المدينة المكتشفة حديثا جنوب ولاية يوكتان ولها طراز معماري مميز.


----------



## nonogirl89 (4 يوليو 2008)

*اكتشاف توابيت أثرية مصرية عمرها 26 قرنا*

اكتشاف توابيت أثرية مصرية عمرها 26 قرنا​

أعلنت وزارة الثقافة المصرية العثور علي مجموعة من التوابيت الخشبية الملونة والتي لم يتم فتحها من قبل وترجع الى القرن السادس قبل الميلاد وهي خاصة ببعض الكهنة وكبار الموظفين وذلك خلال أعمال بعثة كلية الآثار جامعة القاهرة جنوب الطريق الصاعد بهرم أوناس بمنطقة سقارة .


وصرح الدكتور زاهي حواس أمين عام المجلس الأعلى للآثار أن البعثة قد عثرت علي أواني ملونة للأحشاء وصندوق خشبي وبقايا التابوت الخشبي الملون للمدعو "ماعي" الكاتب في دار الحق من عصر الملك رمسيس الثاني من الأسرة التاسعة عشرة (1304 ق.م / 1237 ق.م).


وأضافت الدكتورة علا العجيزي عميدة كلية الآثار السابقة ورئيسة البعثة الأثرية أنه تم خلال هذا الموسم استكمال الكشف عن مقبرة "وادج مس" رئيس الشرطة في عصر الملك رمسيس الثاني, حيث تم الكشف عن مجموعة من السراديب والممرات خلال أعمال التنظيف والبحث في غرفة دفن مقبرة وادج مس وتصل أطوال هذه الممرات الي عشرات الأمتار كما عثر داخلها علي بقايا من الأواني والتوابيت وبعض الكتل الحجرية المنقوشة.

وأوضح الدكتور أحمد سعيد نائب رئيس البعثة أنه خلال أعمال حفائر هذا الموسم تم الكشف عن مجموعة من تماثيل الأوشابتي التي تمثل أصحاب التوابيت الخشبية بمقبرة "وادج مس" ومقصورة معي مما يؤكد أن هذه البئر قد أعيد استخدامها للدفن خلال العصور الفرعونية المتعاقبة اكثر من مرة مما يشير الي مدي قدسية هذا الموقع عند المصريين القدماء حيث العثور علي عدد من الآبار التي ترجع الي العصر المتأخر والتي تضم بقايا توابيت وأواني حجرية وفخارية وموائد قرابين.


يذكر أن حفائر كلية الآثار بمنطقة سقارة قد بدأت في ثمانينات القرن الماضي حيث تم العثور علي حوالي عشرين مقبرة ترجع معظمها لعصر الرعامسة ويدخل الموقع في نطاق جبانة كبار رجال الدولة الحديثة بسقارة والتي تشمل مقابر من عصر الأسرات من الثامنة عشرة وحتى العشرين ومن أشهرها مقبرة الوزير حور محب الذي أصبح آخر ملوك الأسرة الثامنة عشرة.


----------



## nonogirl89 (4 يوليو 2008)

*سوبر كمبيوتر لإنتاج مضادات تجلط الدم*

سوبر كمبيوتر لإنتاج مضادات تجلط الدم

2008-06-05 7:35:23 am​

يقوم أحد مراكز الأبحاث التابعة لجامعة موسكو بإنتاج أدوية جديدة لمنع تجلط الدم بمساعدة سوبر كمبيوتر. وقال رئيس جامعة موسكو فيكتور سادوفنيتشي إن إيجاد دواء جديد من هذا النوع يحتاج إلى مدة تتراوح بين 10 أعوام و15 عاما ونفقات هائلة وآلاف التجارب في حين يقصّر السوبر كمبيوتر الذي تم تصميمه وتصنيعه في جامعة موسكو طريق تحقيق هذا الهدف حتى 20 تجربة فقط. 
ودرس هذا السوبر كمبيوتر، وهو سابع أقوى سوبر كمبيوتر يستفاد منه في حقل التعليم في العالم، نحو 6000 خيار لترتيب جزيئات الدواء الجديد ليختار أمثل وأنسب عشرين خيارا ويقدمها إلى الباحثين. ولم يبق أمامهم غير إجراء 20 تجربة فقط ليتبنوا الخيار الأجدى.


----------



## sara A (4 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى نونو جيرل على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى يونيو 2008*



sara a قال:


> ميرسى نونو جيرل على الموضوع الجميل



ميرسى ياحبيبتى ليكى على المرور والرد
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى يونيو 2008*

*يا نهار ابيض*
*بتعملى موضوع جميل زى كدة من ورايا*
*ماشى ماشى*
**
*شكرا يا نونو جيرل على الموضوع اللى زى العسل دة *
*بجد تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## amjad-ri (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى يونيو 2008*

ميررررسىعلى الموضوع

 وربنا يباركك ​


----------



## Coptic Man (5 يوليو 2008)

موضوه هاااااااااائل يا نونو جيرل

انا مقدرتش اسيبه غير لما اخلصه كله

الف شكر ليكي ربنا يباركك


----------



## nonogirl89 (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى يونيو 2008*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *يا نهار ابيض*
> *بتعملى موضوع جميل زى كدة من ورايا*
> *ماشى ماشى*
> **
> ...




امال ايه يابنى احنا بتوع المواضيع الجامدة
ولسه فى كل شهر هديكم موضوع من دة
ميرسى ليك انت ياجوجو على الرد اللى زى العسل بردة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى يونيو 2008*



amjad-ri قال:


> ميررررسىعلى الموضوع
> 
> وربنا يباركك ​



ميرسى يا امجد على المرور والرد
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى يونيو 2008*



coptic man قال:


> موضوه هاااااااااائل يا نونو جيرل
> 
> انا مقدرتش اسيبه غير لما اخلصه كله
> 
> الف شكر ليكي ربنا يباركك



هييييييييييه هييييييييييييييييه
موضوعى عجب كوبتك ياجدعااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
بركة كبيرة بقى
ميرسى ياكوبتك على الرد 
المهم انك خلصته
ههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك​


----------

